# Why you want to keep your long haired Hav clean!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was away for 4 days over the weekend. The first two days Kodi spent with a friend during the day, while Dave was at work. She took Kodi and her German Shepherd for a walk in the woods, and Kodi made a bee-line for the swamp. (see first photo) This wouldn't have been the end of the world if I'd been home... mud is gross, but if you get it when it's still fresh, it washes off pretty easily. She DID try to wash him, but isn't used to dealing with a long haired dog.

So, he was not only dirty, but then didn't get groomed AT ALL between his swamp experience/semi-bath (without drying) and when I got home LATE Sunday night. I could see he was gross, but couldn't deal with him then.

It took my 3 hours de-matting him BEFORE I could give him a bath, two thorough shampooings, conditioner, dryer, and I still ended up having to cut a few mats out of tender areas where mud and hair were caked right against his skin. The second picture is him sitting beside the pile of hair and mud that came off of him (remember, this is NOT a dog who is blowing coat!) and the 3rd is when he's FINALLY aLL clean and shiny again!:whoo:

I don't blame my friend or DH... they didn't know how to deal with it any better than they did, but it is a really good example of how things can go bad very quickly. When Kodi is kept reasonably clean and is combed out daily, I don't get more than a few hairs out of him. If he's reasonably clean and ISN'T combed out for a few days, it's still not a big deal to catch up. But the combination of a DIRTY coat and no grooming is deadly!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

AAAccckkk!!!... :fear: 

I can't look! :hand: 

Oh, my goodness!!! :faint: 

Karen, you have my deepest sympathy, and also a big back-pat for a tremendous job well done in the end!

Poor Kodi...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I never noticed that black on his back in previous pictures! He is a cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I never noticed that black on his back in previous pictures! He is a cutie!


On the skin, he actually only has a round spot, about 3" in diameter. But as his hair has grown, it looks like a stripe since it hangs down his sides!<g>


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...poor boy...all that torture for a few minutes of fun!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so glad that Jack is in a puppy cut. His greatest joy in life is to roll on the lovely odors he discovers. Last week it was a dead bird. This week bunny poop.

I would slaughter him if he was in long coat. Kodi didn't mind you de-matting him for hours? Jack's limit is 15 minutes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, he sure cleans up nice! Holy cow - the thought of facing that and the job ahead - I think I would have run away from home! :biggrin1: Your shampoo company could use you two as an advertisement!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a huge pile of hair!. I need to give Zoey a bath today. But after seeing all the hard work you did I'm way to exhausted. Maybe a nap first. He looks so fluffy and clean


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am so glad that Jack is in a puppy cut. His greatest joy in life is to roll on the lovely odors he discovers. Last week it was a dead bird. This week bunny poop.
> 
> I would slaughter him if he was in long coat. Kodi didn't mind you de-matting him for hours? Jack's limit is 15 minutes.


Kodi rolls in lots of things too... I really DON'T limit his outdoor fun. Believe me, he rolls in lots of stuff, and the limiting factor is usually smell, not what it does to his coat.:biggrin1: The difference is that if I'm home, he gets cleaned up right away. Then it's no problem.

I wouldn't say he didn't mind, and I broke it up into 3 dematting sessions and then the bath as a 4th session. But he's been groomed pretty much daily since he was a tiny puppy, so he's pretty tolerant.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Wow, he sure cleans up nice! Holy cow - the thought of facing that and the job ahead - I think I would have run away from home! :biggrin1: Your shampoo company could use you two as an advertisement!


Hey, that's a good idea... maybe I'll send his pix to BioGroom... Maybe they'll send me some free shampoo!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> That is a huge pile of hair!. I need to give Zoey a bath today. But after seeing all the hard work you did I'm way to exhausted.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now that is the reason that I don't let Rosie out of the back yard and never never am going to the beach with her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Karen that was some work. I'm glad Molly has always been a neat freak. She even makes a point to step over the area she just peed on. LOL.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is a "Miss Priss", too, Dave! Not so with McGee!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehehe, I love they let him play. Poor you tons of work done by Mommy with love. He looks none the worse for wear. I guess I'll not complain about Misty's pink shoes after seeing what was waiting for you.

All joking aside this is a problem I have with some of the people in rescue who have no experience with a drop coat breed in a full coat. They always think the dog was uncaried for or on the street for days. Our dogs coats can get matted and dirty in less then a day on the streets. Bet it did not take Kodi long to cultivate his weekend look!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, it sure does look like he had a great time! Great job with the grooming too


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kodi is so gorgeous! That was 3 long grooming sessions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Now that is the reason that I don't let Rosie out of the back yard and never never am going to the beach with her.


I don't think the beach is NEARLY as bad, Lucile! When Kodi goes to the beach, he dries on the walk home, and most of the sand just falls out of his coat. A quick brush off when we get home and he's good as new! It's swamp mud that'll getcha!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Wow Karen that was some work. I'm glad Molly has always been a neat freak. She even makes a point to step over the area she just peed on. LOL.


Funny thing, he's a neatnik in terms of pottying... wouldn't DREAM of stepping in pee or poop. But good clean mud? LOVES IT!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Abby is a "Miss Priss", too, Dave! Not so with McGee!


Maybe it's a "boy thing"... I think Dave better check with Ian Dunbar on that one!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Hehehe, I love they let him play. Poor you tons of work done by Mommy with love. He looks none the worse for wear. I guess I'll not complain about Misty's pink shoes after seeing what was waiting for you.
> 
> All joking aside this is a problem I have with some of the people in rescue who have no experience with a drop coat breed in a full coat. They always think the dog was uncaried for or on the street for days. Our dogs coats can get matted and dirty in less then a day on the streets. Bet it did not take Kodi long to cultivate his weekend look!


You're right, and I was thinking the same thing! I was only gone 4 days, it was on the second day that he got into the swamp, and my friend DID try to bathe him. Can you imagine what he would have looked like without at least THAT intervention? I bet he would have needed to be clipped.

Thanks, Karen and Missy. Usually it's fun grooming him, because he does look so nice when I get done. But THAT was not fun!:suspicious:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> I don't think the beach is NEARLY as bad, Lucile! When Kodi goes to the beach, he dries on the walk home, and most of the sand just falls out of his coat. A quick brush off when we get home and he's good as new! It's swamp mud that'll getcha!:biggrin1:


yeah we find this too. The sand just falls off. And we really don't have to comb out any knots after she dries.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

awww I think he had a blast though!! You could totally see him working that mud lol...he's so cute I bet after that both of you were exhausted!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know I slept well!!!ound:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

He looks great, ah the joys of long haired dogs.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG Karen, and, wow! 

Now I'm scared actually. I am going to Paris in early September for 10 days (for work, basically, but because my ticket and lodging is paid for, and, oh yea, because it's freaking PARIS lol, I am taking my daughter and my mom is also coming and then I extended the trip for a couple of days on each end) and while I am not sure yet who I will leave Ceylon with (I am hoping a friend or fellow hav owner in the area, if not, boarding at a great place down the street), I am sure that whomever it is will not probably not be wanting to brush Cey out for half an hour or an hour every night. And, he will be 8 1/2, almost 9, months old, so just my luck he will be blowing coat...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What did you use to de matt him? Fingers, comb? Brush? Do you spray the matt with anything, de matt him dry? 
I see lots of problems with all the playing Sir Winston is doing and all the mouthing his little girl friend is doing...
And last...how many times do you rinse to get conditioner out? (Heck I need to come watch...lol)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> What did you use to de matt him? Fingers, comb? Brush? Do you spray the matt with anything, de matt him dry?
> I see lots of problems with all the playing Sir Winston is doing and all the mouthing his little girl friend is doing...
> And last...how many times do you rinse to get conditioner out? (Heck I need to come watch...lol)


Oops, I saw all the information on another thread...Never mind!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> OMG Karen, and, wow!
> 
> Now I'm scared actually. I am going to Paris in early September for 10 days (for work, basically, but because my ticket and lodging is paid for, and, oh yea, because it's freaking PARIS lol, I am taking my daughter and my mom is also coming and then I extended the trip for a couple of days on each end) and while I am not sure yet who I will leave Ceylon with (I am hoping a friend or fellow hav owner in the area, if not, boarding at a great place down the street), I am sure that whomever it is will not probably not be wanting to brush Cey out for half an hour or an hour every night. And, he will be 8 1/2, almost 9, months old, so just my luck he will be blowing coat...


Many boarding places offers rooming services at an extra cost. While I'm not a big fan of "boarding facilities", ifCey is blowing coat while you're gone and you want to keep his coat, I'd leave him with someone who knows how to groom a long haired dog!

(incidentally, I went to Europe on a business trip / vacation when Kodi was 8 months old and blowing coat. Even though I left him with a friend who is a dog person, and is used to grooming a Newfie and a Golden, non-shedding dogs are much different, especially when they are blowing coat. She did brush and comb him daily, but Istill had a lot of mats to contend with when I got home. Now, if I have to go away without him for longer periods, he stays with his groomer. SHE is able to get him back to me clean and matless!:biggrin1:

(and he still has fun playing with here little dogs)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> What did you use to de matt him? Fingers, comb? Brush? Do you spray the matt with anything, de matt him dry?
> I see lots of problems with all the playing Sir Winston is doing and all the mouthing his little girl friend is doing...
> And last...how many times do you rinse to get conditioner out? (Heck I need to come watch...lol)


ALWAYS de-mat dry. If you get a matted coat wet, It felts, and then you're in real trouble! A little grooming spray to keep static down is great for most of the coat, but I work on mats completely dry. I find that dry corn starch, sprinkled on and rubbed in is better than anything I've tried for getting mats out. It makes the hair slippery, and you can then tease bits out from the edge of the mat.

The trouble with Kodi this time was the mats weren't just hair, they were cemented together with embedded mud. (if the mud had been washed out when it was fresh, that wouldn't have happened either) There were some I just couldn't get out that way without hurting him. I know that conformation show people would/should never do this, but I used a "mat buster" which is like a comb with bladed teeth to cut through the worst mats. You cut in the direction of the coat, starting near the skin with a sawing motion. This separates the one big mat into several smaller ones that you can usually tease apart. It DOES cut some coat, so you certainly wouldn't want to use it often, but as a "rescue" tool, it's better than either hurting the dog or cutting him down. As you can see from Kodi's photo, he's got enough coat that you can't even tell where I used it.

As far as conditioner, I don't want to rinse ALL of it back out. it's sort of like doing your own hair... You want to wash most of it back out, but leave enough that it's still a bit slippery. It can take some trial and error to find out how much to rinse, especially if you change products. I know exactly how much to rinse when I use BioGroom Silk, but when I tried the CC Spectrum 10 Hydropac last week, I had to rinse a LOT more. I seemed to get it right, but I've had other times when I tried a new conditioner and he looked "greasy" because I didn't get enough out. I suspect that this is dependent on the dog's coat type too. Kodi's coat is very light and silky, and is easily weighed down by heavy product. A dog with a denser coat might need a little more conditioner to tame it a bit. From seeing SW's photos, I suspect his coat is more like Kodi's.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Oops, I saw all the information on another thread...Never mind!!!


Oops! I answered before I saw this.. Anyway, it's probably good to have it all in the same thread, so people who want to grow their puppies long know the possible pitfalls!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes! lol I can relate, I did leave Gucci with our friends for a few days and came back to a matted mess. They did give her a few baths (guess I didn't trim the bootie hair down enough) but she was one big mat when I came home and I don't think her coat ever really recovered from that.

Right now we have this issue of matting on her back/rump, its like the hair there WANTS to cord so badly, it practically mats before my very eyes.. This is the blonde/gold hair spots that are a bit different texture from the cream. I"ve had to use a dematter back there  I'll shamefully admit!

I think its virtually impossible to have a spayed/neutered dog with a coat comparable to a show dog, the show dogs have the benefit of the god given hormones helping their coat to grow and flourish, where as once I spayed Gucci, her coat changed immediately, within a few weeks. Although, Kodi's coat is quite gorgeous and you do an amazing job keeping it up!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Your horror story is exactly what I envisioned happening to Tori when we left her w/our DD for 19 days in April. And the very reason Tori got the shortest puppy cut she's ever had just before we left. 

You did an excellent job on him, Karen :clap2:


----------

